# My poodle videos! :D AND pictures



## Lou

Poodle love!! Apollo giving Lou kisses to the sound of Luther Vandross mellow tunes! Hehehe 

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/Loustandardpoodle/media/ApollokissingLouvideo_zps4189ebe5.mp4.html

Scary scary unknown object in the backyard 
Lou was a puppy and she found this water bottle! LOL

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...kownobjectinyardLOLvideo_zpsb5d28485.mp4.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

OMG that was just way too funny - I laughed so much with the peanut butter, the girls came in to check on me! I sure was laughing with you!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou

schpeckie said:


> OMG that was just way too funny - I laughed so much with the peanut butter, the girls came in to check on me! I sure was laughing with you!
> 
> Sylvia & the Girls!


I'm so happy to hear that!!!! That you had fun with it  hehehe I have so much fun with these 2


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

I couldn't stop laughing from you laughing! The one with the air mattress, Lou was having such a good time pouncing like a rabbit! I don't think Appollo knew what to do!


----------



## Lou

schpeckie said:


> I couldn't stop laughing from you laughing! The one with the air mattress, Lou was having such a good time pouncing like a rabbit! I don't think Appollo knew what to do!


Hahahahaha!! I'm so silly, when I start laughing I can't stop!  

And Apollo just thinks Lou is crazy  hehehe He watches her in disbelief of how silly and bouncy she can be!  

Hubby says: Apollo looks and acts like a marshmallow LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Your laugh is infectious! I laughed like crazy too! Love your laugh!!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Your laugh is infectious! I laughed like crazy too! Love your laugh!!!!


Aw thank you!!!! My laugh comes from the basement I've been told  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

I LOVED the curling lips on Lou! hahahahaha


----------



## Lou

N2Mischief said:


> I LOVED the curling lips on Lou! hahahahaha


She does that sometimes when she is happy! She SMILES!!! She curls her top lip and squints wagging tail hehehehe like when she first sees you after a while apart! It's the cutest thing! I wish I could catch that smile on camera 

Ps. Apollo does it too, but not as often 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Lou said:


> Aw thank you!!!! My laugh comes from the basement I've been told
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love the videos, and love your laugh, as well!


----------



## Caniche

I love the videos! Thanks for sharing. It's always great to see enthusiast poodle owners. And they seemed to love the peanut butter! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou is funny when it comes to the TV hehehehe SHE LOVES WATCHING TV!!!!!! Hahaha 

(Lou what movie do you wanna watch?! VIDEO)

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...1-4CF8-8F6B-42EBA32A3BA7_zps626871bc.mp4.html










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I just created a YouTube account for Lou & Apollo!!!! Now I can upload the videos to here instead of just a link...  yay!

So here is a cute one from today (there are many more where this one came from hehehehe  )
This is Apollo pawing me to pet him. He does that quite often! He loves when I scratch his chest and will beg for more  and Lou wants that black sock, just cause HE has it... (Socks are allowed, it was Lou's first toy-a sock tied in a knot, because when we got her we were not going to take a puppy home that day, we were just "going to see them" lol  so now it's too late LOL we just buy lots of socks hehehehe)

http://youtu.be/2FFu2MszmGA


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Good morning, Lou!

She does this everyday when she wakes up: she yawns... Rolls... Rub her eyes.... Run her ears....stretch.... Covers her eyes again.... It's just so sweet and the more we say "good morning" with a high pitched voice she cuter she acts hehehehe 

Notice Apollo dragging the leash around he is awake and ready to go out and "do his business!" LOL  (They are trained to bring the leash when they want to go potty) 

http://youtu.be/PlUZvggmtks

Ps. Sorry about the oily ears, we were treating her ear infection at the time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

That is so sweet. I just want to hug them. They are so amazing just like mom.?


?Suddenly?


----------



## Lou

Suddenly said:


> That is so sweet. I just want to hug them. They are so amazing just like mom.?
> 
> 
> ?Suddenly?


Aw thanks for the kind words dear! You just made my day (it had been kind of a sucky day up until now  )

Big hugs from us, to u and Brandon !



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies

Awwww that's so cute. Looks like Lou still wants to sleep. And Apollo is just too adorable walking round and round with his leash. 

I seriously love this forum. I was so upset today cuz I saw a video posted on Facebook of a boy picking up his dog and throw and slamming the dog on the floor. I was so angry and upset. Then I thought I'm coming on here. I knew all the pics and videos here would cheer me up and it DID. Thanks for your video. It put a huge smile on my face


----------



## Lou

My babies said:


> Awwww that's so cute. Looks like Lou still wants to sleep. And Apollo is just too adorable walking round and round with his leash.
> 
> I seriously love this forum. I was so upset today cuz I saw a video posted on Facebook of a boy picking up his dog and throw and slamming the dog on the floor. I was so angry and upset. Then I thought I'm coming on here. I knew all the pics and videos here would cheer me up and it DID. Thanks for your video. It put a huge smile on my face


I am so glad it made you smile!! 

I love coming here to PF and smiling myself! 

It's a wonderful atmosphere isn't it? 

Your babies always make me smile too, they are cute as buttons!!!!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here are some new recent photos of my kids  they mesmerize me daily with their beauty, intelligence, and sweet loving personalities!! 

Too many mimosas, Lou? 








Double puppy tummy scratching! 
Daddy spoils them just as much as I do!








Momma we wanna go outside ( it's raining, and muddy so I'm trying to avoid having to clean over and over.... But those faces make me feel like it's worth the hard work )
























Chillax time








Momma's lap is the best!






















I can't move my arm because I have a poodle asleep on it 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DukeSebastian

Lou they are both so beautiful. I love seeing them play together. How sweet. Also what do you call their grooming style? They look so cute like that.


----------



## Lou

DukeSebastian said:


> Lou they are both so beautiful. I love seeing them play together. How sweet. Also what do you call their grooming style? They look so cute like that.


Thank you DukeSebastian!!! 

We call it "The Lou look" haha!! It was before we rescued Apollo when we only had Lou. I came up with the haircut I thought would fit her best and Ellyisme (Groomer) made it happen with her talented hands! 

It doesn't look "right" on these last few pictures, because their bodies were shaved down recently because of coat-change-hell LOL I got sick for about 10 days and couldn't brush them at all, so they got matted. Their "signature look"  is supposed to be like this picture below but with long-haired ears and long-haired tails. Basically 1 inch of hair on legs blended into 1/2 a inch on the body, rounded "teddy bear paws" and it lasts a long time if you keep scissoring their eyes (so they can see) and around the lips (so they have fresh breath) so I'm posting a picture freshly groomed and one of it later on when it grows long  thanks for the compliments! If you'd like to put your baby in "The Lou Look" take a picture if my kids to your groomer, but just give me credit for it hehehehe  I came up with all by mah self with my imagination  

Freshly groomed








After it grows longer









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo laying down hugging my husband and I's clothes aw! He likes it cause it smells like mom and dad









By the way , look at how hairy they were!!!!! Well.... It will grow back 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum

Love the videos and photos  Also thinking of having Ember in the 'Lou look' if the teddy bear face I'm planning holds too much gunk. I like the fuzzy look!


----------



## Carrie-e

Billy and Tia love peanut butter,I stuff sterilised bones with it and they lick it out!


----------



## DukeSebastian

Thank you! The Lou look is precious especially on Lou and Apollo. You must have people stop you a lot when you are out with them.


----------



## BeckyM

So cute! Those are 2 very loved pooches!!!


----------



## PoodleMom

Thanks for sharing your great videos....they made my day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh what delightfully spoiled Spoos! They certainly have a life to be envied! I love the photo of them both kinda stretched out on the couch looking bored!!!!! I know what you mean about letting them out when it's wet, and the clean-up required!LOL!


----------



## Lou

PoodleMom said:


> Thanks for sharing your great videos....they made my day!


I'm so glad to hear that!!

I truly enjoy photographing them! But it's even better when another person enjoys it with me!  I love sharing the joy!

Here are my spoiled rotten babies! 
I hold their bully sticks for them to chew it more easily since I have hands to hold it and they don't hahaha!









They do fine in their own too  they use them paws like hands 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleMom

I like your idea about putting the bully sticks in the kongs so they don't choke on the pieces once they get too small. Thanks!


----------



## Rachel76

Very cute, I loved the air mattress! And your laughter is contagious.:laugh:


----------



## Lou

PoodleMom said:


> I like your idea about putting the bully sticks in the kongs so they don't choke on the pieces once they get too small. Thanks!


I am so glad!! Because it took me forever to figure out something!! The small pieces are scary!!! So as u can see in the picture I kinda spend a few minutes shoving a couple small pieces in with the new bully stick to make a tight fit so they can't get it out keep an eye on them  it gives me peace of mind. If you look at Apollo's picture (the white poodle) you can see the other small piece I shoved in there so it would be snug 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Rachel76 said:


> Very cute, I loved the air mattress! And your laughter is contagious.:laugh:


Haha!! My laugh is SILLY!!!!!! I can't help it  once I lose it , it's hard to stop laughing hehehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum

hehe, love the photos. I too hold Ember's nylabones or antler for her to chew, quite often if shes chewing them on my lap she'll push it off onto the floor and look at me like 'erm, mum, its on the floor, its sooo far, pick it up for me' Wish I could find some odor free bully sticks in the uk


----------



## PoodleMom

Lou said:


> I am so glad!! Because it took me forever to figure out something!! The small pieces are scary!!! So as u can see in the picture I kinda spend a few minutes shoving a couple small pieces in with the new bully stick to make a tight fit so they can't get it out keep an eye on them  it gives me peace of mind. If you look at Apollo's picture (the white poodle) you can see the other small piece I shoved in there so it would be snug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I saw that.....smart!


----------



## Lou

Dancing Poodles! 

Check out their legs! Exactly the same... 
These all taken within a few minutes! Hehehe they are sooo much siblings 








My athletic girl!!! Fun fun fun! She catches the ball in the air almost every time!








My happy boy jumping around smiling!
























And then some fun times! 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies

That's so creepy. Lol. Their legs are doing the same thing. How cool is that! They look so happy with you


----------



## Lou

My babies said:


> That's so creepy. Lol. Their legs are doing the same thing. How cool is that! They look so happy with you


It took 100 pictures to get those 5  haha! 
Not 100, but maybe 20 or so.
They do seem so in tune with each other....  I'm so happy they have not only adjusted well together but beyond what I could even dream for. They are my joy <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Family lazy moment  after a sucky day, there's nothing better than this 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Momma is a little bit sick today...so the babies laid by her the entire time she was napping ... I'm such a lucky momma, my babies take care of me!! 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

PoodleMom said:


> I like your idea about putting the bully sticks in the kongs so they don't choke on the pieces once they get too small. Thanks!



Another picture  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Hope you feel better Lou.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

Had an early night last night,and fell asleep watching tv,hubby came up to find Billy snuggled right up with his head on mine! He is very good when I'm not well,I have some medical issues,and if I'm having a bad day he will lay on top of me with his head on my chest. I've never had a dog so in tuned with me.


----------



## Suddenly

Carrie so sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you have a better day today. I know it really is amazing how in tune these poodles are. Glad to see Billy takes care of you.
I have Cardiac problems and Brandon know exactly when things aren't right and will automatically look me in my eyes, and lean against me, and not let me get up until he feels I'm ok. He's my poodle service dog.
Feel better Carrie



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Carrie-e said:


> Had an early night last night,and fell asleep watching tv,hubby came up to find Billy snuggled right up with his head on mine! He is very good when I'm not well,I have some medical issues,and if I'm having a bad day he will lay on top of me with his head on my chest. I've never had a dog so in tuned with me.



Same here ... And they always know it .... It's incredible 

Lovely photo!!!!!  thank u for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

Thanks guys! You are both so sweet. I just overdid it that's all! Got a telling off from hubby! I'm okay today,hope you are better Lou.


----------



## Suddenly

Hope you're feeling better also Lou.?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

We had a fun day!!! I made a cute video of how much Lou loves PoodleForum LOL  and we took many pictures outside 

http://youtu.be/ZCwebBhGeS4

I need to trim their faces, their hair is long going into their mouths.. 

The last picture I put them
On a SIT-STAY and they waited anxiously for me to throw the ball LOL 
























































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum

Your guys are too cute, honestly I can't get enough of your pics and videos and their antics


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Adorable video, and I agree, hearing you laughing made me laugh too. Isn't it incredible to have something in our lives that bring us so much pure joy?


----------



## Lou

Newmum said:


> Your guys are too cute, honestly I can't get enough of your pics and videos and their antics



Thanks!!!  There will always be more and more videos/Pictures hehehe because I have so much fun with 





ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Adorable video, and I agree, hearing you laughing made me laugh too. Isn't it incredible to have something in our lives that bring us so much pure joy?


Thank u so much and those are the exact words I use too "PURE JOY" 

They make me smile big time and also laugh my butt off.. Hehehe oh and the best therapy in the world is a warm fluffy poodle hug too!


----------



## Rachel76

The pictures are sweet and the video is great. Is she always that interested in dogs on the computer or television? Or is it just the poodleforum and the great grooming?  (that is supposed to be a happy wink)


----------



## Lou

Thanks!! She really seems super focused and wags her tail like crazy when we play videos of horses or airplanes etc, but Ive never seem her try to go into the computer screen like that before!! I guess poodleforum grooming pictures is a favorite for sure!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I trained Lou to give Apollo a turn when playing fetch by "stay, it's little man's turn"  she got it right away, she positioned herself properly to wait until I say: FREE DOG!!  So much fun!! It's just because she is soooo obsessed with the ball and so much faster than him, that he hardly ever got to catch the ball. This way they both get plenty of exercise! 

They are so intelligent!! 

http://youtu.be/PHHjGtIw_rE





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Lou, they are the cutest thing ever. I love the way Lou leaps forward. They are remarkable. 
Hugs and ?? to the ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Suddenly said:


> Lou, they are the cutest thing ever. I love the way Lou leaps forward. They are remarkable.
> Hugs and ?? to the ??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hehe thanks!!! I LOVE when she does that too! I think it's so cute! She has such a fun personality! Apollo too! he always runs with his mouth open looks like he laughing and having the best time!! Bouncing around! 

I just got another awesome video of Apollo being silly wrestling Lou , pouncing around in circles LOL 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here is a video of my Poodles just being themselves... Chillaxing being cute for the camera  right after they got some exercise, tired pups 

The camera auto-adjust when I film the different color poodles which made Lou look really yellow LOL but I film them both together in one frame the look pretty much the way they look in real life 
Ps. I need to do some Maintanance trimming their muzzle and eyebrows, topknot is losing it's shape too...

http://youtu.be/VlhRU9O7Pcc



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Apollo & Lou, you two are the cutest around. I love seeing you guys. You are the sweetest.
Kisses to both of you??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I have a poodle that thinks she is a cat!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I always tell people to 'Live Joyously' and I have to say, you are a person who really does when it comes to Apollo and Lou! There is joy in every post and picture!!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I always tell people to 'Live Joyously' and I have to say, you are a person who really does when it comes to Apollo and Lou! There is joy in every post and picture!!!!


Thank u dear


 they are my heros


----------



## Lou

That was some good light coming from outside through the glass door 

I really like how these 2 photos turned out <3




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Love these poses - regal Apollo standing over his beloved relaxed Lou


----------



## Lou

Do they LOVE their ball or what?!! 

It's partly my fault because I make a big scene about it! I sound like it's the most exciting thing in the world! 

Like: "YOU WANT YOUR BALL?!!! " and "OH YEAH!! YOU WANNA PLAY??!!" (High pitched crazy tone!)

And to think that when we rescued Apollo he didn't even know what a ball was, he has so much fun playing fetch now  

They BEG me to go out and play fetch with them 









And I taught Lou how to pounce toward me right before I throw the ball, so she has the furthest distance to run  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

So here they are.... Having fun.... Playing fetch!! 

My neighbors prolly think I'm nuts, because I laugh loudly playing with the poodles!! They are probably thinking "what's so funny about that?!!" 

This: 









And this:









And their happy faces!!!!! It makes me giggle and laugh so what ?! 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Hi..... I got alms new photos! (This is kinda like a 52week thread but 365days instead?  LOL)

SIT-STAY at a distance 










Just got the grass cut! (Finally)










The poodles always let me know what's up.. This time Apollo came and got my attention and showed me this little guy hanging out outside our window!









I'm totally into weather, I watch the radar and there was a hook on a big red cell headed toward us... It was Getting dark fast, wind moving the trees... I noticed the sky was green and everything!!! So we stayed in the safest place in the house until it was all better 









That's their "signal" to let me know they need to go out and potty









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Just took this one!!  
BELLY-UP-SLEEPING-POODLES <3 <3










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum

Your pics of Lou and Apollo really give me MPS and Embers only 5 months old so I know it'd be crazy to do right now!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They have to be among the most happiest dogs in the world I think...........just looking at the big smiles on everybody's face tells me so!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> They have to be among the most happiest dogs in the world I think...........just looking at the big smiles on everybody's face tells me so!!!!!!!



Thank you Thank you! Your kind words warm my heart! 
And I hope so! They sure make ME and Hubby very happy   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I never get pictures with my poodles other than selfies, I did get my mother to take a few cuddle pictures today!!  

My furry angels








































Apollo laying on hubby's neck 








And Lou laying on his lap 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Oh they're lovely! It's been a while since I've seen the dynamic duo and it's great to see them all snuggled in with their humans. Lou and Apollo just have the best life - and it shows in their gorgeous faces how happy they are!!

Nice ones of you too from a bit further away than a selfie!


----------



## Lou

Thanks manxcat!!  I really loved hearing that, (first thing in the morning  ) because they make me so happy that it feels great to hear that they look happy to you, because they sure deserve the best life, they are the sweetest souls 

 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Lou, greatest poodle pictures ever. The love just glows from them, and makes my day brighter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Wow!! Now I'm ALSO going to bed with a smile!!  ha!

Thank you! 

What a coincidence! You both: started my day up with a smile AND sent me to bed with a smile too!!  yay!!

Thank you  huge poodle hugs to you both! 

NITE NITE  ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Very nice. I don't get a lot of pictures of me with the dogs either. I am usually the one with the camera.


----------



## kayfabulous6

OMG I WAS DYING laughing at these videos!!! The poodles are SOOO cute and your laugh just made it even funnier!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelhey

Thanks for sharing! Love the pics and love how you groom them too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AHHH! What pretty pictures of you and the Spoos! Lou and Apollo aren't the only pretty things in the house!
You have the prettiest smile!


----------



## Joel Abramowitz

*Levi fascinated with a squirrel*

Here is a video of Levi in Colorado:
Levi and squirrel - YouTube


----------



## Lou

Here are some new ones! 


Daddy's girl (Lou)
Momma's boy (Apollo) 
Cuddles!!!!!! 








Make room for me!! 
















Posing for the camera! 
















Happy poodle!! Mr. Apollo and hubby 








Lou in her favorite spot (around my neck on the back of the couch like a car hehe)
















Pairing up to convince me to play fetch with them! Who could say no!? 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lou

Here are my poodles smiling 

Please don't pay attention to the fact they need to be groomed so badly!! They look like mops! LOL I've been keeping up with eyebrows so they can see, and nails , baths, sany, teeth brushing etc. But haven't had the time to give them both a whole new hair cut which they need. But to me they're as cute as can be and making me giggle and smile as always the rough unkept look just makes them even funnier. But I'm embarrassed about y'all seeing it. I usually love when they have their signature haircut all pretty  LOL

























HOPEFULLY I CAN GROOM THEM TOMORROW OR THE NEXT DAY, I think I won't be too busy ... 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Should I just get the courage and shave most of that wonderful fluffy huggable coat....??

To shave or not shave....

Miss Lou chillin' 








Mr. Apolo 









This video was intended to show their big barks, but it was filmed today, so it shows how fluffy they are !!


----------



## Lou

http://youtu.be/0wVumrj-c1s

Here is the video, sorry it didn't upload to the previous post 

Super fluffy eh! I can't make myself shave it off  lol


----------



## Lou

I've been kinda busy... Lou & Apollo made it CLEAR to me that they needed momma's loving  
try and have a business call with 2 big 60lb poodles on ya !! 
pawing ya! kissin' on ya!! moaning and "verbally-complaining" and tails going million miles an hour!!! LOL 

So I hang up on the work call and started taking "poodle-selfies" instead!! And then we all laid in bed and cuddled, they feel all better now... No more poodle "luv punches" for a bit hehehehe


----------



## MollyMuiMa

You all are just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Lou

Thank you Mollymuima!! Hehehehe big poodle hugs for you


----------



## Lou

Here are a few new photos from earlier today!! Jeeeeeeez that's a ton of hair !!! I desperately need to groom/shave them, but still cannot make myself get rid of all that incredibly huggable fluffyness !!!


----------



## Suddenly

The greatest pair. Love them!


----------



## kukukachoo

Lou said:


> View attachment 180153


Awwww. Look at those babies! Sure does make me miss my pair. 
I hope you're all doing well! They look adorable, Lou.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I LOVE how fluffy they are!! But keeping the mats out..........your arm must be getting lots of muscle with all that brushing! Good exercise huh? Hahahaha!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

kukukachoo said:


> Awwww. Look at those babies! Sure does make me miss my pair.
> I hope you're all doing well! They look adorable, Lou.


KuKuKachoo......Have you any news of how the Doozies are doin'? It's good to hear from ya..hope you are getting back on your feet!!! Good Wishes!


----------



## Poodlerunner

Lou said:


> PEANUT BUTTER!! this was my first time watching them eat peanut butter, sorry about my loud obnoxious laugh!! Hahahaha Lou kept curling her lips  too funny!!
> 
> Peanut Butter!! First Time  Video by Loustandardpoodle | Photobucket
> 
> This is the new POODLE PLAY ROOM!!  they are allowed to go crazy in here, and they sure did, especially Lou hahaha! She loves the air mattresses!
> And Apollo and her love playing wrestling!
> 
> Poodle Play Room!! Fun Fun! Video by Loustandardpoodle | Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was very funny. I have to say your laughter made it even funnier. 

pr


----------



## Lou

My laughter is awfully ECCENTRIC 

Meaning = silly!!!

But I can't help it.

Some people say my laughs come from the basement, whatever that means,


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I LOVE how fluffy they are!! But keeping the mats out..........your arm must be getting lots of muscle with all that brushing! Good exercise huh? Hahahaha!



Well... There are a few mats.. 

Its not bad. I've just been so busy, but they have adult hair now, it's sooooo much better than before. 

But they are ok.  if it was bad I would have definitely shaved them by now, but I need to. Soon! The little mats in the elbows might get too bad if I don't do something relatively soon  

I might have a slow day tomorrow... Should I shave them to like 1inch ? Pffff!!!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Awwww. Look at those babies! Sure does make me miss my pair.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well! They look adorable, Lou.



Aw thanks dear!! So nice to hear from you!!!!! Miss you!!


----------



## outwest

They look so happy! That is one thing I love about your poodles - they are living the good life.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> They look so happy! That is one thing I love about your poodles - they are living the good life.




Wow !! That's definitely the best thing a momma can hear, 

Thanks for sending me to bed with such kind words. You just made my day  I'm going to have wonderful-happy-poodle-dreams 

Thank u thank u thank u


----------



## Lou

Run run! Fun fun!

Happy shaved standard poodles in the backyard!


----------



## Lou




----------



## Manxcat

Their legs just go on forever!!! Total fashion models!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They look like they are having the time of their lives! They must be feeling really good with all the hair gone!!! (It's been sooooo hot here, too!!!) You have a great yard with plenty of shady places to lounge in too!!!!


----------



## cmarrie

Apollo and his tongue is cracking me up. I'm new here so I gotta ask: Is it ever IN his mouth, or always hanging out? Fantastic!


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> Their legs just go on forever!!! Total fashion models!!!



Hahahahaha with chewed up hairstyle!!!!!! They look awful but at least they're happy eh?  



MollyMuiMa said:


> They look like they are having the time of their lives! They must be feeling really good with all the hair gone!!! (It's been sooooo hot here, too!!!) You have a great yard with plenty of shady places to lounge in too!!!!



Indeed!! They like being shaved down! They have tons of energy.. Almost too much! LOL that's why I like to play fetch till they get tired so they can take a nap , otherwise they play wrestling non stop and I can't even think straight because they growl, jump around and run around the coffee table! Incessantly!! .. !!! LOL 




cmarrie said:


> Apollo and his tongue is cracking me up. I'm new here so I gotta ask: Is it ever IN his mouth, or always hanging out? Fantastic!



The funny thing is that today was the first time I actually saw his tongue OUT usually (if we look of all his previous pictures he usually keeps his tongue inside his mouth but with his mouth wide open!! Like a big big smile, today was a first! ) 

Like this is how he normally keeps his tongue in hehehe


----------



## Mahlon

Those are some happy, good looking poodles! They sure do live the good life full of all the things dogs live for. And don't be so hard on yourself, I think they look great and you did a good job. There's always room for improvement but I personally think they are still just as handsome and beautiful as before, if a bit different looking. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## dial59

Lou, I love your poodles!!!! They are soooo beautiful and look so happy 

Love looking at this thread.

I gotta start taking more pics of Tux.
Lol, you've inspired me haha


----------



## Lou

dial59 said:


> Lou, I love your poodles!!!! They are soooo beautiful and look so happy
> 
> Love looking at this thread.
> 
> I gotta start taking more pics of Tux.
> Lol, you've inspired me haha



Aw thanks!! Get a flickr account!  so you can save the pictures online 

I can't wait to see more of your photos!!


----------



## Lou

Here is a little comic book type story LOL - Momma can't sleep, we're bored, let's play FASHION PHOTO SHOOT!!  









Lou totally loves to model, she was just born with the talent for it AND the looks!! 

















BUT APOLLO THINKS THIS WHOLE MODELING THING IS KINDA SILLY!! 









But while she holds the pose... He looks around, yawns and laughs ! Like he rather go play instead 









But he still KNOWS how to pose!! 









Such good pups!!


----------



## Lou

It's been a while since my last post here.... New photos of my cuddly Angels  









































Good morning!!!!!!


----------



## Charmed

Aw, their little fuzzy faces are coming back! How are the gates working out? I got a play pen for Wilson and the thing is HUGE! All three dogs can fit inside it with their raw meaty bones... no more sneaking up on my bed with those delicacies. Good thing the play pen is not too heavy because I have to move it, so that I can get to my bed. Ha-ha, the things we do for our pups! Hope things are settling in for you in the new house. Feliz navidad.


----------



## Lou

Charmed said:


> Aw, their little fuzzy faces are coming back! How are the gates working out? I got a play pen for Wilson and the thing is HUGE! All three dogs can fit inside it with their raw meaty bones... no more sneaking up on my bed with those delicacies. Good thing the play pen is not too heavy because I have to move it, so that I can get to my bed. Ha-ha, the things we do for our pups! Hope things are settling in for you in the new house. Feliz navidad.



Thanks dear!! Yup I'm so happy their faces are fluffy again!! (Lou's is almost the right length but not yet. Apollo's hair grows about 5 times faster!!) I miss this look!!! To me that's their look!! It's the same thing as if my husband were to grow a full beard! I've seen a toddler cry hard and not recognize daddy you know?  LOL So I feel like now THAT'S my baby! ?? I recognize them hehehe 

Ps. The gates are GREAT!!!!! After trying a few I finally found the right ones , I think I posted a reply about the gates on that thread, if I haven't I'll go post some pictures now 

I think the playpen is an awesome idea to contain them while they indulge hehehe


----------



## Lou

Beautiful sunlight coming in from the window on this Christmas morning  

My poodles are loving it.. Lazy quiet, cuddly morning..... ????


----------



## Naira

**



Lou said:


> Thank you DukeSebastian!!!
> 
> We call it "The Lou look" haha!! It was before we rescued Apollo when we only had Lou. I came up with the haircut I thought would fit her best and Ellyisme (Groomer) made it happen with her talented hands!
> 
> It doesn't look "right" on these last few pictures, because their bodies were shaved down recently because of coat-change-hell LOL I got sick for about 10 days and couldn't brush them at all, so they got matted. Their "signature look"  is supposed to be like this picture below but with long-haired ears and long-haired tails. Basically 1 inch of hair on legs blended into 1/2 a inch on the body, rounded "teddy bear paws" and it lasts a long time if you keep scissoring their eyes (so they can see) and around the lips (so they have fresh breath) so I'm posting a picture freshly groomed and one of it later on when it grows long  thanks for the compliments! If you'd like to put your baby in "The Lou Look" take a picture if my kids to your groomer, but just give me credit for it hehehehe  I came up with all by mah self with my imagination
> 
> Freshly groomed
> View attachment 133697
> 
> 
> After it grows longer
> View attachment 133705
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You already know I love the "Lou" look, I messaged you about it privately.  This picture was particularly helpful for me. How many weeks passed between the first and second picture?


----------



## Lou

Naira said:


> You already know I love the "Lou" look, I messaged you about it privately.  This picture was particularly helpful for me. How many weeks passed between the first and second picture?



I replied earlier but I guess the comment didn't post ....

Thank you so much!!! I'm so happy that you like it    


After that first picture I started grooming them myself and letting it grow for winter, so I was only doing basic Maintanance trimming eyebrows so they can see, around lips so they always have fresh breath , sanitary, etc, I did not take any length off , so it grew to that length in 3 or 4 months maybe? Not sure.... I have really bad sense of time  But Apollo's hair grows soooooo much faster than Lou's, his coat is extremely thick and Lou's is super thin , so I usually have to take length off of his whole body a couple times before I have to touch Lou's hair. And bathing with good quality products. Combing & line brushing as much as possible especially since they were still going through coat change (jeez! So glad that's over !)  adult hair is so much easier to manage. Anyways, I think this reply probably did not answer your question , sorry hehehehe  I tried, but I have no idea I guess! I think it depends on each poodle, how fast their hair grows. 

Sorry if I'm rambling I'm going nite nite....  ??????


----------



## Lou

Happy b-day to meeeee I'm so lucky to have perfect poodles that love me and understand mah bull-shizzzzzz and don't judge me , they KNOW me, and they know my heart, and they love me unconditionally the same way i love them, forever & ever!! ?


Lou & Apollo you make my heart smile every day! Thank you  ??


----------



## Lou

???? cheers!! 

















Sweet sweet loving Angels 
?????????


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Happy birthday! 

They are so fluffy!! I love them ???!! I wish I could get mine that fluffy.


----------



## Lou

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> They are so fluffy!! I love them ???!! I wish I could get mine that fluffy.


 

Thank you !! But they are in desperate need of a full groom, I've been doing only maintenance trimming... So it's time, unfortunately, to shave all the fluffy huggable cuddly warm hair off ....

It always makes me kinda sad to shave/trim them short but it's gonna be hot weather soon... I have already shaved their tummies, so they can lay down on the cool flooring hehehe they love me for that LOL

Thx again!!


----------



## Lou

They look so chewed up, but I did the best I could to give them a haircut coz they were extremely fluffy, so they are comfortable now, but they look like a mess!!
I spend about 7 hours bent over brushing, combing and shaving with the bravura... Jeez, for 3 days! My back is still hurting and it's been a while now ... Ok enough complaining! I love them so much, at least I'm maintaining them  nails, ears, teeth, etc  

They love playing fetch in the sun and then cuddle & nap time :heart: They are so loving... My sweet furry Angels ...


----------



## patk

as adorable as ever!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OMG! Lou 's got a topknot!? Never thought I'd see one on her....... pic #2 is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Muggles

Aww what great photos!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! Lou 's got a topknot!? Never thought I'd see one on her....... pic #2 is sooooo cute!!!!


Can you believe it??!  I think she looks adorable with her raggedy-cool-gal look LOL 
She can pull it off eh? This crazy messy rebellious too cool for school look? Haha!! 

I wanted the hair to grow over her ears since the hair is so thin, like baby-hair on her ears... 
To give it some body-volume LOL 

LOOK!!


----------



## Lou

*Trying*

to see how the web browser version of PF works on iPhone 


*Let me try and attach a photo eh*?


----------



## Lou

Can you only upload one photo at a time? Is the picture a good enough size to see? :act-up:


----------



## Poodlerunner

Your poods are way too cute and always have a smile on. 

pr


----------



## Lou

Poodlerunner said:


> Your poods are way too cute and always have a smile on.
> 
> pr


Thank you for saying that! You made my day! 

Nite nite zzzzzzzz


----------



## Charmed

So good to see the Lou family again. Lou carries her new look well. No matter what, she always makes me want to kiss her. I can totally relate to the achy back after long grooming. I just finished trimming Sailor, after I had brushed Wilson and Sailor out. Why, oh why do I always try to do too much at once?? You think I'd learn... but, the poodles must look good, ha-ha!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Peanut Butter: The Ultimate Stick to your mouth food*

Lou and Apollo's video had me in stitches. :act-up:
Your laughing added to the enjoyment.
Watching them work through the stickiness was delightful.

It inspired me to take a small video of Eleanor, Henry and strawberries.

Do Lou and Apollo like fruit?
Eleanor loves strawberries, blueberries and banana.
Henry is more picky/sensible.

Thank you for sharing Lou and Apollo's foodie adventures.


----------



## Lou

Thanks !! I'm glad to hear what the both of you said 

Check this out, Lou has a banded topknot ! Hehehehe 
Notice where hair is growing and my plan is working  I'm wanting the topknot hair to lay the hair over her ears so they'd look fuller  it still has grown the length I want ... But it's getting better.

They are still matted in the body, but I'm going to shave them down for summer anyways... 

But look at them fluffy tails !! Ears and tails are not matted thank goodness , I was at least capable of keeping up with the hair on the head and tails  and teeth, nails, cleanliness, sani areas, everything... Just haven't been able to brush everyday and as throughly as I'd like.

But they'll be looking good soon  

I'm pretty excited about it


----------



## Naira

Love them!


----------

